
OOSMOS – The Object-Oriented State Machine Operating System - zzglenm
http://oosmos.com/
======
nickpsecurity
We used state machine-based software in high assurance systems for easier
analysis and synthesis. They've also been used in hardware design and
synthesis. I believe LISP OS's with functional programming is similar.

All in all, many interesting and robust systems have leveraged state machine
model in design. So it's really neat to see an OS that tries to build on this
pattern from core up. I look forward to digging into it. Plus, might help with
an idea ive been toying with about implementing an OS kernel in hardware:
state machine synthesis is already good and these are state machines.

------
sarah_jul_scott
Why is all of the code written as strings of 'l's and '1's that macro-expand
to things like 'if' and 'break'?

~~~
mfonda
According to [http://oosmos.com/feedback](http://oosmos.com/feedback):

> The core IP of OOSMOS, oosmos.h and oosmos.c, are currently shipped as
> obfuscated compilable source files. We'd love to speak with open source
> investors to figure out a business model that allows these files to be open
> source in order to accelerate the adoption of this novel technology.

I don't think obfuscating code really protects it, but that seems to be the
reason.

~~~
sarah_jul_scott
Interesting. Since you could just run the C preprocessor on it (with, e.g. gcc
-E) to expand all the macros, that seems like an unusually poor method of
obfuscation.

~~~
unabst
In fact, if this falls under trade secret, then whoever figures it out is free
to own it. Not even sure copyright would protect the original if all they are
publishing is obfuscated code. If they wanted to get serious about IP,
software patents are probably the only option. Otherwise they shouldn't be
releasing the code in any form IMHO.

------
analognoise
Sounds like another take on QP: [http://www.state-
machine.com/](http://www.state-machine.com/)

Already used in medical devices, automotive, robotic, and defense
applications.

And ya have to fill out a form to see the code. Nope. Check out QP for
something much more industrial-grade.

------
amelius
Is this trying to resemble VHDL processes?

